# Freelance while on Social Welfare and FAS schemes



## Hammerhead (20 Mar 2011)

Hey there all. I posted here as initially my reasoning is about starting a business.

I plan to maybe setup my own business in a year. The reason being is I need time to build up products and resources for use in the business, I want to hit the ground running with a decent plan in place. 

I am a Web Developer, Web technician, Internet Marketer, I.T consultant, I.T technician so on.

*Note while reading the questions:*
I don't want to abuse the system. Not by any means, it would be nice to  have that bit of initial help while I build a name for myself and the  €188 I get a week from the social just about gets me by. I'm not complaining, I am greatful that I was able to rebudget to be within those means. Like many others I can't do without that minimum amount right now.



Can I work Freelance, if I get any that is, while still keeping my social welfare payments? I have been on illness benifit since the start of the year and will be carrying on with JB from end of March. I had full stamps when started. If I can't freelance then scatch that idea.


I was thinking of going for the *Back to Work Enterprise Allowance* scheme when the time comes. If my initial question is viable, will it effect my application? Keeping in mind the initial payment is pretty much required, over time - even before the scheme runs out, I would like to be earning that amount myself. In short, I don't want to have to rely on the scheme by end of year one, even maybe six months into it and if it all works out I most likely would either terminate it myself or I'm sure social will.


Another scheme I was thinking about going for, in the meantime, is the *Community Employment *programme, I think thats the name anyway - the one for the nine to twelve months free labour in a business, to maybe learn some new skills that may help me in the future. Will time on this scheme count towards the *Back to Work Enterprise Allowance *scheme's requirements? I don't wish to do one of these and find I have to wait the same amount of months to apply.

I have scoured the relevant sites but can't find plain and simple english answers to what I am asking about.

I also understand that to freelance I have to be self-employed, this why I ask will it effect my social payments?  I have a business name registered for sometime now I just haven't turned it into self-employed/company yet. I hardly doubt any freelance work would be enough to replace social payments.


So hopefully you can help me clear up my questions. I do appreciate your help and understanding. I'm new to all this stuff.


----------



## Hammerhead (21 Mar 2011)

Will anyone bite? I do really want to know the answer to the above so I can start planning. Please help me out.


----------



## gipimann (21 Mar 2011)

You can't work and claim full JB at the same time (you may be able to claim some of it depending on your work situation).

You may be eligible for the Short Term Enterprise Allowance which doesn't have a qualifying period, unlike Back to work Enterprise allowance.

There's more information on both enterprise allowances here:
http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Schemes/JobseekerSupports/BackToWork/EnterpriseAllowance/Pages/ea.aspx

You should contact the Jobs Facilitator connected to the SW office where you'll be signing on to discuss your options.


----------



## wbbs (21 Mar 2011)

While the short term enterprise allowance does not have the same qualifying period it only lasts until the JB runs out whereas the other allowance pays you 100% of JA for 12 mts and 75% for next 12 I think so gives you a better chance to build up a business but obviously you have to wait longer.


----------



## PaulyB63 (22 Mar 2011)

My wife used the back to work enterprise allowance. It took about 3 months to process with a lot of red tape but allows you to setup and earn as much as you're able.....


----------



## Hammerhead (23 Mar 2011)

@gipimann: 
I kinda figured that about freelancing. Oh well, back to the drawing board.


----------



## Hammerhead (23 Mar 2011)

@wbbs:
Yeah, I noticed it said that on the site but at least others can confirm it. Startups need all the help they can get really and imo unless you have someone investing in you, you simply can't go cold turkey and start a business, especially in this climate. I will try my best to hold on for the twelve months.


----------



## Hammerhead (23 Mar 2011)

@PaulyB63:
Three months? Yikes, I suppose they have to cover their bases. Hope you're wife is still doing well in business. If I may, if it isn't too personal or cheeky, can I ask what they required of her to startup? A business plan? I'd like to get a head start on what is needed. It's completley understandable if you can't comment.


----------



## Hammerhead (23 Mar 2011)

Does anyone know if part-time work, where I would still be claiming days on social, contributes to the time for the *BTWEA*?


----------



## Satanta (23 Mar 2011)

Hammerhead said:


> can I ask what they required of her to startup? A business plan? I'd like to get a head start on what is needed.


There are a few requirements to making the application (same process for STEA or BTWEA), the most onerous of those (relatively speaking) is providing a business plan. 

They have a standard 'plan' template that you can use (pretty basic) or you can supply one of your own (I'd suggest doing up your own business plan so that you've clearly identified the goals/aims/steps/issues/etc for yourself - whether you intend to use it for the application or not). 

You also need to submit proof that you've registered with Revenue as self employed and fill out an application form, but both of these are quickly/easily done. 

Well worth organising a chat with the local facilitator and/or development company, they're normally extremely helpful to identify the steps involved.


----------



## Hammerhead (23 Mar 2011)

Satanta said:


> There are a few requirements to making the application (same process for STEA or BTWEA), the most onerous of those (relatively speaking) is providing a business plan.
> 
> They have a standard 'plan' template that you can use (pretty basic) or you can supply one of your own (I'd suggest doing up your own business plan so that you've clearly identified the goals/aims/steps/issues/etc for yourself - whether you intend to use it for the application or not).
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for that, I don't suppose the "standard" business plan is publically available somewhere?


----------



## Satanta (23 Mar 2011)

Hammerhead said:


> Thanks for that, I don't suppose the "standard" business plan is publically available somewhere?


When I queried this I was told no, but to be honest I didn't look and received a copy of it via email almost instantly. Seems odd not to have it publicly available though, so I'm sure it must be somewhere.


----------



## Hammerhead (23 Mar 2011)

Satanta said:


> When I queried this I was told no, but to be honest I didn't look and received a copy of it via email almost instantly. Seems odd not to have it publicly available though, so I'm sure it must be somewhere.


 
Indeed, typical of the civil service to hide information that should be freely available. I mean, it's not like it will hurt anyone by posting a link to it anyway, it would save them man hours of wasted query time IMO, in general applying to all areas. 

It makes me laugh sometimes... "No you can't have it, it's mine! You can have it when I think you are ready." attitude.


----------



## Satanta (23 Mar 2011)

Heh, as assumed, it is there and available. I'd guess staff just aren't fully aware of it.

This one is from the Tolka Area Partnership (the links for the application form and business plan workbook a little down the page), but the information is the same across the board (just the contact details, not actually part of the form, that will differ). If you check sites for your local area, they probably have them too.


----------

